# Kshatriya  vs Shorn One



## Glued (Oct 3, 2009)

Kshatriya, the warrior caste of India. Said to have practice early martial arts such as Kalaripayattu, Malla Yuda and vajramushti. The rough equivalent of Toa caste in Maori or Samurai of the Japanese. These men have fought Alexander, The Mongols, The Arabs, and the British.

Steel Battle Axe. Indian battle axes were made of wootz steel. This particular axe has two edges and is 66 cm in length.


The Talwar. The most popular blade in the Indian Subcontinent and replaced the Khanda. Also made of Wootz steel. A blade with a slight curve.


The Hooded Katar. This weapon is used for short thurst, specifically made for armor penetration. It has shield "hood" over it to protect the hand of the user. The grip rests on the knuckles for punching power.


The Urumi. Highly flexible steel coil blade, used almost like a whip. Designed for flexibility and lightness. Can pose danger to the user as well, even masters. 



The Shorn One. Highest of the elite in the complex Aztec Warrior army. Above the Jaguars. Above the Eagle Unit. Higher the Otomi unit. For a Shorn one to take a step back in battle, meant death.



The Macahuitl, a giant club used like a sword, that had sharp Obsidian blades coming out of the sides. Said to be able to cleave a horses head off with one stroke. 


The Atlatl. The Aztecs had the most advanced hand thrown spear technology in the world. These throwing spears were said to have a range of 100 yards and hit with great power as well as weight. These darts were over seven feet in length. Could pierce Spanish armor and was known for accuracy. Also known to have more penetration power than arrows as well.


Tepozotopilli. Half way between spear and halberd. This weapons was seven feet in length. Used to both slash and thrust as a weapon. Studded with obsidian rocks that were cemented in with plant adhesive.



Tlahuitolli. Basic bows and arrows tipped with Obsidian.



Who is deadliest.


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2009)

IMO they're both fucking awesome. As for the deadliest, if we assume the fighters to be peak human then the weapons would make a huge difference.

The best sort of weapons to use in an OBD setting would be Talwar and the hooded katar They're mid to short range weapons which look suitable for the OBD distance of 20 paces.

The  the Macahuitl and Battle Ax screem unwieldy and the urumi looks like something that would be easy to avoid and hard to block with.

In terms of long range the aztecs have the upper hand with the Tepozotopilli and the Tlahuitolli.

So it really all dpends on the weapons IMO.


----------



## Glued (Oct 4, 2009)

Red said:


> IMO they're both fucking awesome. As for the deadliest, if we assume the fighters to be peak human then the weapons would make a huge difference.
> 
> The best sort of weapons to use in an OBD setting would be Talwar and the hooded katar They're mid to short range weapons which look suitable for the OBD distance of 20 paces.
> 
> ...




Yeah I know weapons are a huge factor. The Urumi for the most part is incredibly fast and is generally a weapon found in Kerala. It is a flexible weapon, dependent on the swiftness of the user. 

The Macahuitl could cause large amounts of damage due the sharpness of Obsidian. Obsidian is still used today to tip scalpels because its about as sharp as one can get in terms of an edge. However obsidian is brittle and has a tendency to shatter.


----------



## Red (Oct 4, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yeah I know weapons are a huge factor. The Urumi for the most part is incredibly fast and is generally a weapon found in Kerala. It is a flexible weapon, dependent on the swiftness of the user.
> 
> The Macahuitl could cause large amounts of damage due the sharpness of Obsidian. Obsidian is still used today to tip scalpels because its about as sharp as one can get in terms of an edge. However obsidian is brittle and has a tendency to shatter.


The problem I see with Urumi is that it doesn't look like a weapon you can block with effectively, so if the fighter with the Urumi is pressed into a defensive stance then he's screwed.

The Macahuitl can double as a sharp weapon and a blunt club, so even if the obsidian shatters (which I don't think it can in this fight since neither combatant is wearing armor) you could still kill a person by hitting him repeatedly.


----------

